# reading older threads on CMF



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm sure this is one of those obvious things but I have just spent a few mins reviewing some of the older threads in the various section of this forum. What a great resource. I had forgotten about many of those discussions and some of them occured before I joined CMF. Great reading.

So, the point of this thread is a gentle suggestion that folks who care may want to take about half an hour and re-read some of our old threads. There really is a lot of great discussion that took place.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe it's worthwhile to make a sticky index of noteworthy past discussions to help people find the answers to their questions.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

we could add a vote button on each thread and if a thread gets a minimum votes, it could be marked out as a sticky one???


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Whoa guys let's not go TOO far.  The sticky tool is one which should be used SPARINGLY to be effective. If it's overused, as I've seen on some forums, then the locked threads merely get in the way and contribute to noise. I've seen some where the 1st page was 3/4 used up by stuck threads that are virtually of no interest to me. Remember that a thread that *I* find useful at my level may not be as useful to the next guy.

I think I'm just saying that it's good for anyone who participates in any forum to read existing threads, use the simple search function and see what others are discussing or have discussed, before starting a new thread. Perhaps this thread is much ado about nothing, but anyone reading may still enjoy some of what has been discussed in the past and interests them.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

It is also enlightening (and amusing) to read old threads going back a few years (CMF is not that old yet) and read the collective thinking of those days and see how much of that has actually materialized.
It is interesting to read about the doom and gloom (and euphoria) from a few years ago and note how reality turns out to be different.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> Whoa guys let's not go TOO far.  The sticky tool is one which should be used SPARINGLY to be effective. If it's overused, as I've seen on some forums, then the locked threads merely get in the way and contribute to noise. I've seen some where the 1st page was 3/4 used up by stuck threads that are virtually of no interest to me. Remember that a thread that *I* find useful at my level may not be as useful to the next guy.
> 
> I think I'm just saying that it's good for anyone who participates in any forum to read existing threads, use the simple search function and see what others are discussing or have discussed, before starting a new thread. Perhaps this thread is much ado about nothing, but anyone reading may still enjoy some of what has been discussed in the past and interests them.


To be clear, I'm suggesting exactly one sticky thread with links to interesting discussions, grouped by topics. The sticky thread could permit replies to suggest additional threads, with the replies being deleted once the thread is included/assessed. I find forum searches only work so well.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd like this very much... I'm sure there are many posts that are unique or have some great suggestions that not many people are aware of.


----------

